

The secret to networking - be yourself online/in person - wallflower
http://blog.monicaobrien.com/the-secret-to-networking-well-be-yourself/

======
danskil
"Just be yourself" This is pretty similar to what i remember reading as a
teenager when looking for advice on the opposite sex. Though no one ever
really told me, how to be me.

There are lots of me's, the one that stays up late watching south park, and
the one that enjoys a fine glass of wine. Many of my friends took this phrase
as a ticket to be slovenly, thinking that they would attract others by "being
themselves". While the advice is sound, it shouldn't be taken as an absolute
law.

~~~
sp332
It's a call to integrity. Don't make up new personas for different social
situations. You should be the same "you" in every situation.

------
tbone28
So I'm reading the article and kinda getting into it when.. BAM! This message
pops up hiding what I was reading.

"Build your business profile by implementing one five-minute tip, every
weekday. Enter your name and email address:

Name: Email: Just enter your name and email above and you'll get one
implementable tip in your inbox every weekday. And you'll also get... wait.
That's it. You only get exactly what you signed up for. Enter your name and
email above now!"

No thank you spam

------
pmichaud
The article is pretty trite, but one gem that's worth repeating, is that if
you want to be popular, then be "raw". Make yourself vulnerable. Share
unpopular opinions.

~~~
delano
It's the Eddie Murphy school of networking.

~~~
peterwwillis
To paraphrase Bill Cosby:

 _I said to a guy, I said, "Tell me, what is it about being yourself that
makes it so wonderful?", and he said, "Well, it intensifies your personality."
I said, "Yes, but what if you're an asshole?"_

------
jakez
"So just be yourself already. It’s that simple."

It actually applies to everything in general. It's that simple.

~~~
ErrantX
and it's not actually all that simple

------
ErrantX
The title is trite - and fairly useless - advice. But the article actually
contains some much more useful tips.

